# rb20 in a pulsar??????



## onelargewallis (Oct 26, 2007)

hey, im new so take it easy on me haha. i have an idea! i want to put a rb20 (6cyl 2liter) engine i have laying around in my 1990 n13 nissan pulsar.

just wondering (as ive only got into the car seen) if it is possible? or what peoples opinions are on about it.

maybe because the pulsar is front wheel drive it would have to be converted to rear wheel, or maybe there are parts off other nissans that fit on the pulsar as up grades?
could someone give me any info about it. not just about the engine swap, but about anything. 

like could a r31 skyline diff fit into the pulsar? things like that aswell. 

just any info on it please from engine conversion, to transition problems, to brake up grades? anything really. but i wouldnt mind trying to get the rb20 into the bay, but may not fit.

thanks regards jessie


----------



## danii (Mar 4, 2008)

son ... if you had the money and could do an all out custom set up ... then i guess its possible, but as being that the pulsar is a front wheel drive, theres no way it'll go into that car


----------



## driftm3 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey chap a mate of mine has an n13 as well and hes got a c18DET in it. with a t28 of the jdm sr20 its beats wrxs all the time. ive all so seen a sr20 in one as well it will cost you more then what the car is werth if you put the rb in it . gl with it hope that helps


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the guy came, posted once, and hasn't been back. Closing thread so we don't dig up from ancient history.


----------

